# Ridge, NY - ULINE S-7125 Ice Melt



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I have almost two pallets of ULINE ice melt (and a handful of bags of halite). Stored in a shipping container.

$8/bag, take as much or as little as you want. Forklift on site to ease loading.

Holtsville, NY


----------

